# Shocked and upset by boyfriend's reaction



## Jordan0326 (Mar 18, 2006)

I tried to have "the talk" with him just now and now i am hysterical crying over his reaction. I really expected him to get mad and tell me i was fine the way I am and not to go ahead with the breast augmentation. I told him how my mom said that if i wanted to get it done she would pay for it and he smiled the biggest smile i have ever seen and said "REALLY? YOUR GONNA GET BOOBS? AWESOME NEW TOYS FOR ME TO PLAY WITH" I felt like melting into the rug right at that moment and i replied saying "I don't know I kinda like mine the way they are" and he went back to getting dressed and didnt say anything. I started crying as soon as he left the room (he went to an AA meeting) I feel like all this time it did bother him. not to mention we havent had the best sex life lately and i kinda thought it was because i never take off my shirt. I am sooo upset you guys you have no idea.

and to top that off a friend came by the house to visit my mom and was telling everyone about this girl he is gonna ask out and when he was describing her he said "shes got a big butt and nice big tata's" and my mom said "is that important to you" and he said "Yeah"

I still would never get them for anyone else but me I already made my mind up about having it done but now i just feel horrible about myself until i get it done. I called one of my best friends after all this happened and she told me not to take it to heart what my boyfriend said. I just cant help it I do and to be honest I really dont want to be around him tonight. His reaction was really important to me becuase we live together and been together for 5 years and i plan on spending the rest of my life with him. This is REALLY bothering me. WHen I get them done I'm still not gonna wanna show him NOW since he reacted like that.

So am i overreacting? Do I tell him about it when he gets home how he hurt my feelings?


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 18, 2006)

You've got a long life ahead of you at age 20, so most importantly never settle.

If you're having doubts about whether you want to go through with the augmentation or not, look within yourself, rather than the approval from someone else. At the end of the day, you're the only one who will have to deal with your decision.

Of course, boys will be boys. They may think that this or that is sexy, but they are more than happy with the wonderful women they've got. I do believe a heart to heart is in order. Is it fantasy and he loves you just the way you are or what?

If yr going to do it, do it for you and noone else.


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't think you're overreacting at all -- however I do think you need to tell him how hurt you were by his reaction! Guys are kind of silly sometimes and he may have had no idea that he hurt you, he probably just thought he was being funny. But you will never really know what he meant unless you talk to him about it!

And don't worry too much about the friend saying big boobs were important to him -- unless you want to date him, it shouldn't matter to you what he thinks! There will always be guys that are more concerned with looks and/or sex than any other part of the relationship, but there are also guys who really will love you as a person and not just your boobs! (Trust me, I married one -- I know he loves my body even when I don't, but he also makes it clear that he loves me for more than just my body!) Hopefully your bf is one of those guys since you are hoping to stay together!


----------



## Liz (Mar 18, 2006)

you should do them for yourself. period.

maybe he was just agreeing with you and not getting into an argument because he knows this is what you want. but boys always like big boobs. they like boobs period. lol. if it mattered to him that much, he wouldn't have been with you for so long if he was unhappy with the ones you have now.

maybe the sex life is because he wants you to be more open...? you say you wear a shirt all of the time because you're insecure about them (atleast that's what i'm understanding from it). so if you're insecure, he's going to feel that too and it's going to feel weird for him also.

you probably feel more emotional about it because it is a big deal/change for you.

but it's like that whole thing when women ask their SOs "do i look fat in this...?" and the guys is all "uhhh..." he doesn't want to say the wrong thing


----------



## KISKA (Mar 18, 2006)

You have been with him for 5 years and you have never taken off your shirt? That sounds a bit shocking to my ears. I am a 34b and I used to be really insecure about my boobs. I never wanted to take off my bra either when I was with my bf but he made me. lol. But after about 3 years, I now love my boobs. I don't know if they changed (I don't think they have gotten bigger) but I really love them now and wouldn't change a thing about them. Many guys I have spoken to said they actually prefer small boobs.

Personally, I can't stand the look of implants - I am not even going to go into it as I do not want to offend people who have them but Ill just mention that I have seen some where the nipples shift to the side or to the bottom or when one nipple shifts to one direction and the other nipple to the other and that always scared me.

You should talk to you boyfriend about it and tell him how you feel.

If he keeps pushing you to get implants, I would seriously re-think about spending the rest of my life with him.


----------



## rjayne74 (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree with everyone that if you do it, you should be doing it for yourself...and NO ONE else! But I disagree that all men like boobs. My b/f is strictly a "natural boob" guy, AND, lucky for me, he prefers smaller boobs. Before him, I would have completely agreed that ALL men prefer big boobs, but it is not true. Besides, if your b/f loves you for you, and not what you look like, he would love you and your body without changing it.


----------



## Saja (Mar 18, 2006)

Boys are dumb, he could have very well thought that what he said was the right answer. Allow yourself to feel upset, but try not to dwell on it, at least not until you explain to him how his reaction made you feel.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 18, 2006)

maybe he didnt mean it in a bad way, was trying to sound like he is supporting your decision. maybe he didnt hear the last commend you made before he left. you should talk to him. but still his commend was stupid. and i would, and you have the right to be, angry at him, very very angry... for a week... coz boys are stupid *throw stones at them!


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 18, 2006)

Jordan, I'm sending BIG HUGS your way!







My husband read your post and had this to say about you bf:

_"Oh, stupid stupid man . . . you have so much to learn!"_

He agrees that your bf probably didn't realise how hurtful he was being. I hope he's right!! Hope you feel better soon girly! Here, have a flower :flowers:


----------



## KISKA (Mar 19, 2006)

:laughno: so true.


----------



## Liz (Mar 19, 2006)

i said all men love boobs. i didn't say "big" or "small". men love boobs period whether they're small or big which is what i meant:laughno:


----------



## MAC_Dollfacex (Mar 19, 2006)

Aw..I'm sorry you had to go through that kind of reaction..that would really hurt me too..


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi Jordan!

I'm sorry to hear you're feeling bad and can totally understand where you

are coming from. After my BF of five years said something like that to me (um, dude, this is my precious body..not a toy)

I would probably feel exactly the same way you do.

And it's true, guys can be selfish, insensitive, big dopes.

But would I need/want to spend even a year, much less

the rest of my future with one?? ( I mean a selfish, insensitive guy)

Yes, maybe you should have that heart-to-heart with him..

There are many sensitive, loving guys out there...trust me.

Maybe he is just not that good at communicating or maybe.......

only you will know in your heart and soul after talking to him...

:flowers:

Feel Better:flowers:


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes boys will be boys and the majority if not all like big boobs. I don't think you should take it out of him like that. Boys are just not as sensitive to women's feelings as we would want them to be. And yes you should get your breasts done because you want to, and not to make anyone else feel better. And you should not feel bad about having small boobs because a lot of beautiful women have them and they just deal.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 25, 2006)

Your story just breaks my heart. At 20, things like this can seem overwhelming. But if you have any doubts about getting augmentation, wait until you are a little older before you commit to it. Think of it this way...if you had the surgery and nothing in your life changed for the better or God forbid it got worse, what would change then? Stand back for a little while and listen to your intution, not a silly boy with little life experience.

Boys say stupid things. In fact, they grow up to be men who say stupid things. What really bothers me about this situation is that you are putting way too much stock in boobage...as if having a new set of knockers will make everything better. Granted, if you have serious issues about how you feel about your body appearance and believe having a larger breasts will help, I cannot argue with the right and ability you have to boost your confidence by having the surgery.

However, I question your true internal motivations. From what I see on your avatar you are a beautiful young woman with a great smile. Breasts will not change who you are on the inside.


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 13, 2006)

guys are just idiot's. maybe since he sees you dont take ur shirt off and that u feel uncomfortable that this will make u feel alot better. if you really wanna get it then do it girl! dont worry about him!


----------



## tsims (Apr 19, 2006)

ummm does he know he cant touch them for 6 months.

boys are so dull, he really probably thought he was being supporative.

your friend asking a girl out with big boobs and nice booty, yhea ....10 bucks says he just wants to get laid. when a man meets the girl of his dreams it seems it anything but the boobs or butt that appeals to him. my husband said he fell in love with my eyes, some the way a girl turns her head or the softness of her neck, her feet etc.. stuff like that is the physcial attration in serious relationships, at least that is what i have found from my own experience and other guy friends.

i am not huge chested , but big enough and i hate it , i cant wear all the cute tops, belly shirts look stupid cause my boobs push the bottom of the shirt out, or they make it ride up to under my bust line. if i go braless i cant run, i worry about the effects of gravity and looking like something out of national geographic in another 15 years, if i dont keep them supported all the time. believe me it is always nicer on the other side.

take your time , your young,


----------



## melpaganlibran (Apr 19, 2006)

_you poor thing. Guys can be so thoughtless._ Men make all manner of comments on a woman's body...you know...but god forbid we make any unflattering or thoughtless comments about their....appearances or even their...manhood/virility. If ya know what I mean. Double standards out the wazoo.

For starters, forgoshsakes take your top off in bed! Even if your boobs are not what you'd like them to be, just hold to this thought..."my man wants to play with them because he hasn't got his own." LOL that sounds silly but when I was younger and smaller that thought helped me. "well, it's not like something he can have any time. They are still ~boobs~, forgoshsakes...even if not 'perfect' boobs in the eyes of society or whomever!" If you are afriad to take off your top in bed, just forcce yourself to do it to see his reaction. I'm sure it will be an exotic novelty to him if he's used to carressing them through fabric, dear!

I am a woman who was a skinny girl once. My metabolism was such that my breasts simply wouldn't grow, I had zero body fat. I hated how I looked back then...I got hateful labels like "anoerexic" and "flat-chested." I used to want breast implants so badly I couldn't stand it. The girls in class envied my tiny waist, I admired their ample hips and busts. I wanted to be Marilyn Monroe but was built like Audrey Hepburn.

A former friend of mine once had large breasts and "lost" them due to motherhood. Instead of 'growing' after she nursed her children, they "shrank" for some strange reason. She fairly insisted that I touch them,after her husband helped her buy some implants, and I did. It was enlightening. They...looked perfect; Gorgeous. They even could "jiggle" like natural breasts. But just beneath the skin I could feel the damned plastic! Maybe I was psyching myself out but it weirded me out. In a nutshell, it was traumatic and not what I'd expected. Like a painted and waxed fruit that is out of season;Rotten and pisonous on the inside, they struck me as beautiful, gorgeous and totally FAKE.

Please don't believe every guy on the planet wants chics with giant boobies. It sure seems that way if we are under a D-cup, doesn't it? I am under a D-cup.

I still don't have giant boobs and do struggle with my self-image off and on because of it.

But, I have heard too many men tell me huge breasts "sag," or even "seem to get in the way," or even "look bad without a bra on." Could you believe? Yes, I heard it with my own ears. As well as my big chested pals complaining that "they sag," "they flop around when I run, I look silly when I jog or do aerobics," "they kill my back," even "It costs me $60 to get a decent bra!" The grass is always greener in the other field, indeed. A bestbud of mine with an ample, gorgeous bosom says mine look awesome and "stay put without a bra on" seems to envy mine somewhat. -go figure! : D

I have a man's eye for what is physically pleasing on a lady...I won't get into exactly why. My pals have always loved my minimal skills in photography..."how do you get such flattering, sexy pics of me?" It's like this, everyone...it's all about proportion!

Most of the guys I know love big breasts on a woman that has a big enough frame to support them. Most of the men I know (and omg, I have loads of guypals, they say I'm like "one of the guys") love to stare at, sleep with, or even marry women without huge breasts...simply put, women have more to offer than body parts. The guys I know that dated/loved small breasted women raved about the sensitivity small boobs seem to have. (grins) As well as the perfect legs/bellies/buns the petite-topped ladies seem to always have.

Beauty is in the eyes of the boobholder, love. Take heart and keep your head up.

Hugs,

~Mela


----------



## Kelly (Apr 21, 2006)

First of all, he obviously did think with his head (upper head) when he spoke the words.....or wasn't thinking it would hurt you.....he just spoke too fast.

Second, men are visual. Women are emotional. Not to sound bad, but men are drivin by visual, physical attraction at first and then others attractions 2nd (ie. emotions, brains, talent, humor). Men were made this way, but doesn't mean they have to think with the other head all the time before they speak. Obviously, he spoke before he thought about it.


----------



## Jordan0326 (Apr 21, 2006)

I never got up the balls to say anything to him about his comment...... about two weeks ago though we were sitting on the couch and i stretched and he grabbed my boob and after that said "When are you getting your surgery?" I mean CAN U BELIEVE HIM????? I don't mean to make him sound like a hoorible guy he actually is a really nice guy and a great boyfriend but sometiems he says things that really hurt my feelings. We've been together for a long time now so we've had our ups and downs and believe me i DONT forget! I guess i'm too humiliated to tell him he hurt me with his comments. It doesn't help that our sex life is almost non-exsistant either!

I made my consultation appointment for May 6th at Noon. If everything goes well with that and my blood test I will be having my surgery in June. The reason for doing it sooner is because I am in college and I'm done all during june so that gives me plenty of time to recover. I'm actually not that scared anymore. I think about it some days and i'm like mine are really small but they are nice it is ashame that i feel the way i do. I have thought about if this was something that i should do and i think it would help my self confidence tremendously. I feel like a 12 year old in sweats and when im all dressed up i feel like a flat chested anorexic. i can't fit into any nice shirts. I hate wearing padded bras! I hate not being able to fill out bras. I really don't feel like i'll ever feel comfortable enough to be naked in front of a guy or in a bathing suit. I have tried on many occasions and never go through with it. When i take my top off i cover them with my hands or my hair and can't seem to pry them off! LOL! I def worry that I will have complications or that one will deflate but i'd rather take the risk then limit myself to certain clothing &amp; bathing suits and being topless for the rest of my llife.

I doubt i'll let him see them or touch them when i do get them done cause if he loves it i will REALLY be hurt ....... more then i am now!

I swear I really hate males!


----------



## KISKA (Apr 22, 2006)

Wish you luck! Don't forget to post pics of before and after.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 22, 2006)

What? I don't think I understand this -- I thought you were getting the implants so you would feel comfortable being topless in front of him! No matter how bad your sex life is now, I would think this would kill whatever's left of it! (Regardless of whether you get the implants or not, not letting him see or touch is going to put a huge damper on your sex life ... my hubby protests like crazy if I even suggest a sexual activity that would prevent him from seeing or touching my boobs! And yes, I have tiny boobs too - 34A or 36AA!)

Plus, I can almost guarantee you he will like your new boobs judging by his comments now! If you are going to be hurt by him liking your implants, then I'm not sure you should be getting them because I am sure he'll like them!

I'm not sure how to politely say this, but it honestly sounds like you are in a no-win situation if something doesn't change: If you don't get the implants you won't be happy with your body, and if you do get the implants then you won't be happy with your bf's reaction. Maybe I'm just misreading your posts, but I think you ought to slow down and think about this more....


----------



## KISKA (Apr 22, 2006)

girl-geek great post, that part about her being hurt if he likes her implants - I read that part differently or read it too quickly without realizing what she even meant. Now I am confused by her actions aswell.

Oh and I was kidding about the before/after photos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol. Me being dumb again.


----------



## Pauline (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Jordan0326, Sorry to hear about the hurtful comments your bf is making. I think you are very upset and confused at the moment,especially now becuase of this upset.Like a previous poster said, i think it would be a good idea for you to slow down and have a serious think about this surgery.

I wonder how you would feel if you had a boyfriend who totally loved your body for the way it was.As you said yourself...you kinda like what you have.Well said girl!


----------



## Nox (Apr 25, 2006)

Definitely, not true.


----------



## tsims (Apr 25, 2006)

i support you in whatever you decide to do. i would just suggest you write down all your questions before your consultation so you dont forget them when your there.

dont go more than a cup maybe two bigger, i think anything bigger would seem un-nautral looking ,( i am guessing you have a small frame) and be too hard for you to adjust to. i think most doc offices can show you a before and after picture of what you would like.

what happens if you want children later. would this procdure effect that? breastfeeding and breast size then. (some women get bigger breast after having a child )

so far as your man goes, if you are really into this realtionship and want to save it. i would suggest counseling together and apart. i think you guys really need someone to help interpet each others thoughts and feelings.

ts


----------



## Jordan0326 (Apr 25, 2006)

Well the doctor that I am going to is double board certified and he is very famous in my area. he has done about 4 women that i know and they all are so glad they had it done. I'm lucky that most of the questions and concerns I have were already answered by my mother who just had the procedure.

I am still trying to figure out size.... I'm very FLAT now and I have some questions for the Doc regarding that I don't want anything too big that will make me look ridiculous but I wanna get my moneys worth too. I was actually only thinking of getting a B cup but then I heard most women who had it done often wish they woulda went a bit bigger and I don't wanna feel like that so I'm probably gonna go with a full C if not a little smaller.

I am def writing down everything I wanna ask him as matter of fact I already did. I just wonder if girls who are originally small chested and dont have much skin there to take a large implant if they experience more pain. My mom was fine by the next day and said it wasn't painful at all but others said it was hell.

I was concerned about the effect it would have once I had children but the doctor has on his website that the way he does his surgery which is a small incision under the boob and he places it behind the muscle so you are still able to have all the normal breast functions like breast feeding and all. This is important to me because I believe breast feeding is the best thing. I'm pretty sure evn if they grew it wouldn't effect the implants because when breast grow due to pregnancy its usually because of the milk filling up in there and the doc said that it won't effect breast feeding.

The only real concerns I have is that some women can lose sensation in their nipples and he said unfortuantly that just happens somtimes its all part of it. and that some peoples bodys just reject the implant. this is scary but he has only had that happen 3 times out of 3,000 women hes done and two were results of car accidents.

his website is www.lookingnatural.com if you read hes a grat dr. and the before and after photo gallerys are really great .... a majority of the women on there look natural


----------



## tsims (Apr 25, 2006)

when you first started talking about this , you seemed like you were just th

tnking with emotions leading you. you sound today thou like you are really thinking more about you and taking this is on as a lifetime change for you , not something for the sake of a relationship. you should do it. i only know a couple of women who have had it done, but they were glad they did.

it is not like something you cant reverse later if you wanted to , your mom would be out the money, but if you added up all the things i wish had not done (money wise) i could probably pay for everyone who answered this thread a breast augmentation.

keep us posted,

go for it

ts


----------



## DollOfTheValley (Apr 26, 2006)

If your getting them for YOU then go ahead, but people tend to think that if they get something done, everything will be fixed. That is SO not true..do you think your sex life will be automatically fixed if you get the implants? Will your bf stop making these rude comments after you get them? I think maybe you guys need to work on the relationship first, fix the inside, you seem soo upset, I don't know if it is a good thing to get something done soo drastic when your really upset....What if he starts making comments about other things...then are you going to have to fix those as well? I say, think it over, and over and overrr etc...


----------



## Jordan0326 (Apr 26, 2006)

No if he comments about it i wont get something else done......... i don't know how many times i have to say that im getting this done for ME whether hes with me or not im getting it done anyway! I would never go through surgery if it wasn't something that I felt would make ME feel better about MYSELF

So AGAIN NO i'm not getting it done to better my sex life I'm getting it done so I can finally feel confident with my body ...... i think that my insecurites are effecting my sex life and once i can feel open and comfortable in my relationship and not ashamed of my body yes i do think my sex life will get better....... but no never once did i say i was doing this for a guy


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 26, 2006)

Don't get so upset, Jordan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sure there's lots of people that just casually skim the opening post, maybe one or two replies, then post their replies without understanding the whole situation. I know I have been guilty of that a few times :icon_redf:


----------



## DollOfTheValley (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmm Im sure your getting them for yourself, so you will feel comfortable etc.. but you said you would be hurt if he ended up really liking them...I think thats what may be confusing to some...Just think it over, thats all im saying!


----------



## lainey (Apr 27, 2006)

i'm tiny and though i SHOULD be sub conscious about it...I'm not.

I always poke fun at my boyfriend that he probably likes big boobs, and it was amusing to teach him about cup sizes and such (he thought an A was the largest &gt;_&lt.

And he says my boobs are perfect the way they are. And you know, hearing something like that is something girls should hear from their boyfriends. If a girl fusses over their faults, the guy should tell her that he likes her the way she is if it doesn't bother the guy. Not lie, but if it's not a big deal to the guy, he shouldn't make it a big deal.

Sure everyone has their faults, but the guy loves you with those faults.

And if he complains about my faults, I'd give him a good swift kick in the face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mabelwan (Apr 27, 2006)

I totally agree w/ you.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd definitely let him know it hurt your feelings. I don't believe your over-reacting either. I also agree w/ Melissa about not settling. I've been married for two years, and we've been together for about 6. I'm extremely self-conscious, and I'd love to have implants. Though he knows this, and swears he likes me as is, my DH has seen pics of me before kids and thought I looked hot. Guys don't always think before they speak, and they definitely don't always think about our feelings when that happens.

Guys are generally just infatuated w/ big breasts and whatnot, so I wouldn't worry too much about your friend and what he thinks... Most of them are shallow IMHO... My DH included... If you want the breasts, get them! As long as it's for you and NOT him! I wish you the best w/ your surgery and recovery... We're here for you girlie!!!


----------



## DollOfTheValley (Apr 27, 2006)

Ditto! :laughno:


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 9, 2006)

Jordan, I am sorry to say this so bluntly, since I do not even know either of you...But here it goes:

If he is in AA then you need to dump him and move on. I don't care how long you have been with him. Find some one who can live without alcohol, and appreciates you for who you are, and not just a body for some potentially bigger boobs.

I am sorry, but that is the way I feel.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well, it seems like his comments are really affecting you. You should really just sit down and talk to him about it. Your still young and you've got so much time to find someone who will respect you wheter you have your brest done or not. You should be getting the boobs for you not for anyone else. Before going ahead with the surgery, think of wheter you are really doing it for you or him, or are you just trying to tell yourself there for you but in reality for him?

And definitly don't "hate males"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there not all the same. I have A's!!! and my ex-boyfriend loved them! Maybe its just a matter of finding someone who you feel comfortable enough to confront.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 12, 2006)

Are you really sure you want implants? Have you been told about all the medical complications that can occur? I have heard that implants are only good for 10 years. After that, they get removed or replaced. Can you afford the upkeep?

Breasts are interesting. They change througout life, as you do. Before I had my son I was a b-c cup. After I finished breast feeding, I was an F cup. I was so miserable with huge breasts. I had to wear two bras during sports. Once my husband rolled on one when we were sleeping. He was so out of it I couldn't wake him up to move LOL. I eventually had a reduction and I am thrilled to get my b-c cup back.

Anyways, think long and hard about the surgery. If it is going to make you have a better quality of life than it is a good idea. If it won't improve your quality of life, why bother?

One more thing to share. The two things that a man really wants it terms of breasts are: nipples and accesibility


----------



## han (Oct 12, 2006)

sorry your boyfriend hurt your feelings im sure he didnt mean too hes excited about you getting boobs next time grab his crotch and ask when you geting your enlargment i personaly like all tits small and big as long as there not saggy i too had breast augmentation you are young but if thats what you want to do go for it but i wish i would have waited untill i was older for a couple of reasons 1 after your done haveing kids so you dont risk messing them up and reason #2 implants are not forever they have a 10 year life span some longer or shorter and you have to replace them the company that makes them will insure for any defects for 10 years after that you have to pay full cost of implants and surgery so my 10 years is almost up and i will be replaceing them not something im looking forward to although i want to go a lil bigger hehe! but if i had lil perky boobs i would be just as happy so you will have to redo them in 10-15 years maybe sooner if you have kids just thought i would share that info good luck oh afterward you are suppose to touch them and massage a few times a day so they dont get hard around the scare tissue so let boyfriend massage them .lol just wondering your so young whats wrong with your boobs if there small and perky those are PERFECT im jealous


----------



## smdanes (Oct 12, 2006)

Your BF sounds like a big fat idiot. Is his happiness worth the pain, expense, or risk to life associated with appearance-altering surgery? Is he going to be satisfied with you if you go through this, or is he going to want you to do more in the future? Do this for yourself, and no one else.

SMD


----------



## bob (Oct 12, 2006)

I know you're writing mostly about your boyfriends reaction to your having a boob job but I would like to address the issue of tthe boob job itself. Please, please get all the informatiion you can on the various procedures and the different types of implants out there today. Many many times the Areola will shift and require remedial surgery. There is a recovery period that can be painful if you do not follow the doctors orders exactly as given. The risk of infection is always there as well. So please give serious thought to the procedure and know what you're getting into. If you do that and still wish to have the boob job then go for it and the best of luck to you. There is a website you really should visit called plastic surgery journeys and you will learn first hand from about 3500 members all about the procedures, the risks and the recovery aches and pains.

Be careful

Bob


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 12, 2006)

I defenitely think you should wait to get your breasts done. You really need to think on a clear mind, when you are less stressed out. You know, from reading what you wrote, it seems your boyfreind and mom have a big part in your decison. Never allow somebody to disrespect you like that, respect yourself.

You should not get new boobs because it will improve your sex life with your partner, it will make him happy, or doing it because people impose it on you. Wait and ponder about. It is not good for your psyche and spirit.


----------

